# Drywall rates in Alberta



## Davey

I figure that my minimum rate for supply, board and finish to level 4 is 1.25 per bd. ft. in Edmonton and I have been hearing some guys in Calgary asking 1.75 per bd.ft. for the same. Big spread for only 3 hours drive but the cost of living is double there.

Its true as well that you cannot find anyone in the trades in Alberta. That is why we do the drywalling ourselves. We also use Northstar drywall tools. What about anyone else?


----------



## eeCurtis

1.25 sounds right, but it sounds like the 'good' rate. Good meaning the guys are trusted and clean up after the job. I can't believe 1.75 even exists, but I have seen stranger things in this market.

We've considered using some of our own guys for the drywall portion, but not for the taping and mudding. IMO taping is a bit of an artform that I only trust to a few guys.


----------



## D-ball

does this rate include the board and other materials? what is the rate for labour only for hanging and the rate for finishing?


----------



## krobinson

Just wanting you to quantify a bit, are we talking residential, supply all labour /all material to Level 4 with textured lids?

I am in British Columbia and $1.25 sounds "light" to me as I keep hearing what great rates everyone is getting in AB. Well, that is what my boarders/tapers are always tellin' me! What are boarders and tape crews getting for labour only in Edmonton / Calgary ?


----------



## D-ball

1.25 a board ft??? that is great! I could make about 20 thou a month with those figures


----------



## Davey

*Rate clarification*

I should clarify. 1.25$ is supply and install for residential. Included are board, tape, mud and corners. We add a bit if there is a high ceiling over 9'. 0.30$ per foot to board only, and the same to tape and finish to a level 4. 
Mud and tape is 0.1$ per foot, corner bead is 0.243$ per lf. Sand paper also about 0.1. Board is currently running at 0.36 per bf for regular and 0.49 per bf for CD ceiling.

to make 20K per month you would have to put up and finish about 33K feet of board. Whew


----------



## taper71

I am a Sub Taper in Edmonton. A good board crew will get .18 to .26 pbf depending on the house and how fancy it is. A good Taper will get the same plus a buck or 2.00 plf of bead plus extras.These are rough figures alot depends on how good , reliable you are.


----------



## plasterer

*sub taper from nfld*



taper71 said:


> I am a Sub Taper in Edmonton. A good board crew will get .18 to .26 pbf depending on the house and how fancy it is. A good Taper will get the same plus a buck or 2.00 plf of bead plus extras.These are rough figures alot depends on how good , reliable you are.


I am a sub taperer from nfld and thinking about going to alberta.Can anyone tell me the best time to go and place to go. I was also wondering what the labour prices where and if possible the name of a few companies looking for sub tapers. I can plaster 10000 sq ft of board a week


----------



## Davey

*Taping in Alberta*

Well you can work just about any place in Alberta right now, the problem is there is no place to live. Expect to pay 550$ a month for a basic basement apartment in Edmonton if you can find one. 1400$ for a bungalow if you can find one. As for Calgary its even more expensive. I can give you numbers of some places or you can go online and look for drywal companies in Edmonton, Red Deer and Calgary.

QSI is a good commercial outfit in Edmonton.


----------



## mud dog

Hi all, another drywall taper in Alberta to be heard from. When comparing rates across the country for taping, you have to take in to consideration that in Alberta the taper pays for the mud and bead and applies the bead also. I have worked in provinces where there are bead guys or boarders that apply the bead. Also, in Calgary the taper doesn't do their own sanding, a sanding crew does. In Alberta, popcorn/mobilehome tex. is referred to as regular texture. That is what you would get paid the base rate for, then it goes up as the finish changes, (knockdown/cal tex/paint), also as you climb higher to finish the work, the rate changes. Also, in Alberta the windows are not wrapped in drywall and the closets dont have J channel on them. Anyone know how much the commercial tapers/boarders are getting in Alberta?


----------



## coppa23

*Calgary or Edmonton ???*

just yesterday got offer to go to edmonton from toronto 
(toronto union rate is 0.23c s.f we supply)
it will be around 200 houses/sub contract 
offer is: .030 cent s.f
beads linear feet 0.35 c + 0.35 apply finish
mud is free/high area extra 
accommodation also free
Taping for 20++ years all ready 
I have some friends all ready gone from here and they are making 4-5k $$ /week
I would like to know is this deal good *from tapers (not rookie) in edmonton or calgary :thumbup: *
I can finish around 15000-20000k s.f / week (6 days)


----------



## mud dog

Sounds a little too good to be true, unless it's a friend that's supplying material and lodgings. Yes there is money to be made here, but if you think that the 200 houses will be back to back, you may be surprised unless it's with a few big companies. I have worked for a couple of the biggest residential drywall companies and there have been lag times, when the insulation isn't blown and it's -25 out, or when the basement is getting concrete at the same time you want to work, (talk about moisture). Are things really that slow in Toronto? Also alot of the houses are round bead (softline), this may sound dumb, but alot of the tapers coming from TO don't know how to cut them, or coat an arch or 3 way. Anyhow if you decide to come out, it looks like another busy year. I have three houses I have to start next week, softline,knock down texture and one to sand.


----------



## coppa23

Mud
Thanx for replay!!
Company is from TO and they rented house for couple people insulators,drywall guys and tapers
(don't know much at this point )
are you/tapers allowed to use mesh tape on joints with durabond 90 pre fill
or just paper tape ??
here the is not problem if the insulation isn't blown, 90 % they blow house when you are still working inside :no: 

Are things really that slow in Toronto? 
Yes , it is slow , :sad: contract is coming out and everytime is same BS
specially Jan/Feb, soon as they see snow they don't want to do anything plus heat cost , and builders simply they don't want to spend $$ 
here in TO we don't put the beads , drywall guys do that and they are paid for that 
So, what is regular rate that you get there for taping ?
Thanx


----------



## mud dog

Heat can be a problem here too, waited two weeks for insulation and heat in the house I'm sanding next week. Builders are getting younger by the minute out here, we've got some real green ones. 
I think that the base rate out here is around .21-.23 for a new guy, but am not sure. Seems to me I remember seeing a house in mesh, but I personally don't use it. Here, with the local companies you have to apply your own beads. I use glue on paper, but some guys use Trim tex. Applying/supplying and coating beads is around $1 for square and $2 for round for new guys, I think? So, at these rates where are the houses you're being asked to do. :laughing:


----------



## coppa23

I have meeting with them end of this week and I will find out where exactly is sub division around/in Edmonton
 Did you try to use mud box to put paper beads , fast, easy to clean 
when I have something like that ,let's say no cote flex bead like last house 5 boxes=500 linf 
just slide flex bead in mud box and apply to 45^s and clean it , nice and easy , *time saver :whistling *


----------



## Guest

I'm just getting into the calgary market for taping, i'm not sure what the rates are in the city ... anyone know the going rates? I have 6 yrs. exp. and the going rates that i've heard seem to be a little high.


----------



## Guest

Hi coppa23,

I heard tapers in calgary are charging by the square foot for tape & texture, from what i heard they are getting anywhere from $6.00 - $7.00/sq.ft.


----------



## coppa23

$6.00 - $7.00/sq.ft.????????????????????
how big is that sq.feet??????


----------



## Davey

coppa23 said:


> $6.00 - $7.00/sq.ft.????????????????????
> how big is that sq.feet??????


Read my first item in this thread. No one measures by square foot of living space. That would just be a foolish way to calculate.

As for the guys from Toronto who want to tape 200 homes, be very careful- it is really the wild west right now and people are getting pissed off at fly by nighters, so even if you are very good, the perception is that you are not a reliable work force.

I am 43 and a good taper and I would never agree to 200 houses. I am wondering what homebuilding company in Edmonton has this many houses to do. Cookie cutter houses no less.

You would have to have a crew who knows how to use automatic tools.

Lastly, I think round corners look like crap.


----------



## coppa23

*can you give me some more explanation on this one nighters???*
If I get right that means tradesman from out of province?!?!?!?!?!


* I am 43 and a good taper and I would never agree to 200 houses.*
are you scared from job ??? Bigger sub division is better for me :clap:


----------

